# The Daily Sit



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

From under my umbrella. . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Daily Sit a year ago. . .


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

They are beautiful!
What a great group sit!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great picture of your boys. It takes more than a little cold rain to wash the smiles off those faces.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow! that must have been some work to get them all on the bench and posing at the same time. Gorgeous. Even waterlogged!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the daily sit with Vizsla friend Miss Brooke:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love seeing your dogs, just beautiful.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love these pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are simply gorgeous, each and every one.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is an awesome face... Not that the rest of that pack aint good lookin...:smooch:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Love seeing your little pip! She looks great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*

LILLY:

How do you get your beauties to pose like that!

and Miss-she cracks me up. I THINK MISS knows she is a beauty!!!!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

awesome pics! i thought you mentioned in another thread that you used a mark II, no need for an umbrella then, right? i guess unless your lens isn't weather sealed...


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

What a beautiful picture - how sweet! How on earth do you get all 4 of them on a bench and to pose so perfectly?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Oh gosh I love your pictures!!!! Jill would you be so kind as to look at that last pic of the four dogs and very briefly describe their personalities? They each have a unique look and I am VERY curious to how their real personalities compare to the pics..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

KaMu said:


> Oh gosh I love your pictures!!!! Jill would you be so kind as to look at that last pic of the four dogs and very briefly describe their personalities? They each have a unique look and I am VERY curious to how their real personalities compare to the pics..


Finn is the soulful leader of the crew, and he is a grand athlete. Finn grew up in a boarding prep school, and was named after Huckleberry Finn by my English class juniors. Because he was surrounded by 100's of dog-lovers for so long, he thinks all humans are wonderous creatures put on earth for the upmost in fun and affection. Finn loves everyone. His father finished his Master Hunter title at nearly 11, so I hope Finn will keep being so playful for a long while longer. Finn has been with me for so many transitions in my life, and I hold him more dear with every passing day.

Tally is my partner and best friend. He is very human-oriented, and loves to work in obedience. Anything I ask from him, he does with an uncanny intelligence. He is the easiest dog to train, and he communicates very skillfully with all dogs and people. He is a great diplomat. Both his parents are American Champions, and he has a structure I really love- an honest, well-made dog who is sound in mind and body.

Tango is a little 53 lb spitfire/firecracker from Topbrass Goldens. She is a half sister to forum goldens Ace, Sasha, and Piper. She is tiny in stature but mighty of heart and will. Tango had surgery for severe elbow dysplasia that was a success, and she is in perpetual motion outside but a snuggle-bug indoors. She lives with co owner David Brush at the Pomfret School most of the time, attending History class and sports practice bc our multi-dog, active household is too risky for her elbows.

Copley is a baby dog from GRF breeder Ash, and I am madly in love with him. Stable and utterly fearless, he has a gentle self-confidence that is ideal for a golden retriever. He passed his CGC test right on his 6 month birthday. Chasing butterflies and playbowing are two of his major pass-times. At field training, he is happy to practice retrieving drills and he is pleased to work in obedience, but he is not driven to work like Tally. He's a bit of a fun-loving fraternity boy. Copley passed all four clearances/prelims, so soon he will debut in the show ring with Diana Mason ( when he is about 17 months). He has myriad strengths but a few weakness too, so we will see how the judges like him. Regardless of that, Copley is the quintessential golden in my eyes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I LOVE seeing pictures of all the dogs! Thanks for the resume's of each....very interesting.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the way you describe each dog, and I love the photos.

And for those of you wondering "how does she get them all to sit?" I can answer. She is a wonderful trainer who devotes individual time to each dog to work on skills and group time to get each dog proper exercise. 

It's also not called "the daily sit" by coincidence. One of the things I learned from Jill is to make those important life commands part of your daily routine. Have all the dogs practice sit stays on every walk so they learn it in a million contexts. Practice recall all the time and vary your rewards. Hide behind a tree on your walk and call your dogs so returning to you is the most fun game of all (Andy and I love doing this one with Comet and Jax).

She communicates with dogs better than pretty much anybody else I know. We used to call her "the dog whisperer" before that show started up.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

love,love you pictures!Of course subjects are absolutely amazing. Vizsla shot is great.
Vizsla: if i sit close enough i might get some fur blow on me and everyone will think I am a Golden too.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! Great picture of your boys!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww, thanks TK! 

Today was a down, just to shake things up:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally agree with Brian.

We do these with Gunner (and did with Selka) daily as a fun game when out in the yard /retrieving. Sasha is so smart and learning so fast. he sits like a little soldier when we give the command, especially if he's a little hyped up. It's so cute.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Debles said:


> I totally agree with Brian.
> 
> We do these with Gunner (and did with Selka) daily as a fun game when out in the yard /retrieving. Sasha is so smart and learning so fast. he sits like a little soldier when we give the command, especially if he's a little hyped up. It's so cute.


We do it too, obviously, and watching Jax hold a sit-stay when all he wants to do is get "free" and run to us is hilarious. I have all these photos where Comet is muddy and relaxed, tongue lolling, and Jax is muddy and poised, mouth shut to hear the command better, staring right in my eyes, quivering.

It's neat to see the different temperaments in action.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm loving these pics!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Finn is the soulful leader of the crew, and he is a grand athlete. Finn grew up in a boarding prep school, and was named after Huckleberry Finn by my English class juniors. Because he was surrounded by 100's of dog-lovers for so long, he thinks all humans are wonderous creatures put on earth for the upmost in fun and affection. Finn loves everyone. His father finished his Master Hunter title at nearly 11, so I hope Finn will keep being so playful for a long while longer. Finn has been with me for so many transitions in my life, and I hold him more dear with every passing day.
> 
> Tally is my partner and best friend. He is very human-oriented, and loves to work in obedience. Anything I ask from him, he does with an uncanny intelligence. He is the easiest dog to train, and he communicates very skillfully with all dogs and people. He is a great diplomat. Both his parents are American Champions, and he has a structure I really love- an honest, well-made dog who is sound in mind and body.
> 
> ...


If it is even possible, I think I loved your description of your crew as much as I loved the pictures. And that is a pretty big feat (as your pictures are ranked very high in my book!).

I know I say it everytime, but there is just something that I loved about Finn. Don't get me wrong, your dogs are all gorgeus...but Finn just steals my heart. And your description of him, as the soulful leader of the group just resonated. My eyes are always drawn to him.

Beautiful picture Jill! And thanks so much for those excellent descriptions. I can tell how much you love each of them  They're lucky boys and girl!

Kim


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

They are just gorgeous.......I just love Tally...he is one of the most handsome dogs I've ever seen!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and descriptions of your gorgeous dogs. The smiles on their faces are precious. I had to laugh when seeing the picture with their friend Miss Brooks. The smiles were gone and the look on their faces was if they were saying "what is she doing here?!"


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Jill I thank you for your detailed description of each. I just learned how to open two windows at once on the computer so I was able to both view the pic and to than read your description, not once but several times. Each description fits their "look". If you look closely they all have a unique way they are ...sitting, smiling, some may lean ever so slightly etc. This is all just very interesting to me  I look at the whole dog and imagine what their personalities must be. Again Thank You for taking the time to reply here, I enjoyed it very very much!!!! See...Now I feel like I know your best friends a little better 
I think Ill go back and read their descriptions one more time!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your pictures and descriptions of your dogs too. So handsome and pretty. But I really want that little brown corgi in the last picture.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww, thanks you so much everyone for the nice feedback. I really appreciate it, because I love these critters so much.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley's first sit-stay!









Sit-Stay with TippyKayak's crew


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Daily Sit with Kand3's girlie Bailey aka Ripley's Dream A Little Dream TDI CGC


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOVE these pics...such a handsome group! The one vizla in the shot gave me quite a chuckle though!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley's first sit-stay!


My goodness....Copley is a gorgeous pooch:smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today, the daily sit was in tornado winds, so all the goldens kept their eyes shut in the sand-dunes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, I love your pictures! Who would think you could turn a sit moment into such great fun. Very creative 

And that Vizsla face... wow, very impressive!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Vizslas are the cleanest, neatest dogs, and so elegant too. However, they have endless, boundless energy and go. Their owners run those extreme marathons- perfect match, perfect fit between dogs and humans. I dont think I could own one though bc I couldnt tire them out.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

okay...anyone else hear the theme for Baywatch?



Ljilly28 said:


>


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here's the daily sit with Vizsla friend Miss Brooke:


the second one in is cheating!!!! Sorry don't know their names =) lol very beautiful


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Your photos are fantastic as is the love you have for your dogs Is Ms Brooke on the large side for Vizslas? I do not know much about the breed, I only know a boy Vizsla (Wilson) who is smaller than her. High energy is a understatement for that boy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Vizslas are the cleanest, neatest dogs, and so elegant too. However, they have endless, boundless energy and go. Their owners run those extreme marathons- perfect match, perfect fit between dogs and humans. I dont think I could own one though bc I couldnt tire them out.


Jill, you are exactly right! Ace has a little vizsla girlfriend name Tori. It is actually short for Tornado in her registered name. They are hilarious to watch together but that little girl can go go go! We love her to pieces and she is the most gorgeous thing in the world to watch in the field, in the water and in the puppy agility ring, but I don't know if I could ever wear her out.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics, Jill! Wonderful, wonderful!


----------

